# Review: PowerShot G7 X via DXOMark



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 26, 2014)

```
<p>DXOMark has completed their review of the Canon PowerShot G7 X. They have come away pretty impressed with the camera and it’s very good sensor score, which bested the Sony RX100 III in their tests.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.dxomark.com/Reviews/Canon-PowerShot-G7-X-review-Has-it-got-that-X-tra-something"><img class="alignnone size-full wp-image-17678" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/dxog7x.jpg" alt="dxog7x" width="436" height="461" /></a></p>
<p><em>“Although it was Nikon who was first to adopt and popularize the 1-inch sensor format, it was Sony who dominated this format with the RX100 series. Now with Panasonic and Canon adopting the sensor the field is opening up. The G7 X has high-speed lens with widest range that sets it apart from the RX100 series but if the 24-70mm lens on the RX100 III is enough the Sony is the better specified of the two but then that’s reflected in the steeper price.”</em></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.dxomark.com/Reviews/Canon-PowerShot-G7-X-review-Has-it-got-that-X-tra-something" target="_blank">Read the full review</a></strong> | <strong>Canon PowerShot G7 X $699: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1080917-REG/canon_9546b001_powershot_g7_x_digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICAG7X.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NEWYE12/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00NEWYE12&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=CRLWRWZI3ROF7EC7" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## ritholtz (Oct 26, 2014)

Are these color depth and dynamic range values are independent of sensor size unlike low light iso. What kind of photography benefits from Camera with better color depth and dynamic range. G7 X has better dynamic range than 6D and better color depth than 70D. Nikon D3300 which goes on sale for $399 with kit lens, has better dynamic range and color depth than 6D. When it comes to low light ISO, bigger sensor always gives better score. 
Thanks


----------



## slclick (Oct 27, 2014)

Are we now liking DXO?


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 27, 2014)

slclick said:


> Are we now liking DXO?



No.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 27, 2014)

slclick said:


> Are we now liking DXO?



My opinion of them is unchanged. I use their software and find their measurements useful (except when they make errors). Their scores are still BS.


----------



## Woody (Oct 27, 2014)

While DXOMark scores are still considered as rubbish, the base ISO DR data for G7X is interesting. 12.7 eV is wider than that in all of Canon sensors, including their top end 1DX.

Hmmm....


----------



## ejenner (Oct 27, 2014)

I don't really 'get' the scores either. Comparing with the RX100III and GXII raws a week ago, the DR sure did seem on par with the RX and much better than the GXII. But high iso seemed much worse than the GXII. It does have that 'Sony DR'. No idea how it really compares to FF Canons though.

Also some reviews saying the lens is 'sharp corner to corner' is not what I have seen.

then there is the 1fps in RAW?

I really want to like this. 70mm is just too short, otherwise I'd be looking at the RXIII. The GXII is much larger and has the 'usual' Canon DR as opposed to the nice Sony DR. Like I said, I don't know about the FF, but DR is better than Canon's crop sensors for sure.

Still need to see more real reviews, but I have a feeling I'm going to pass on this one. If the RXIII was f2.8 at 70mm and then went to f4 at 100/120mm, I'd go for that.


----------



## heptagon (Oct 27, 2014)

Canon, do you hear us? We want a 50MP high DR Sony sensor in a 6DII body for 2500$. It doesn't need many focus points, it doesn't need the best low light performance, it doesn't need to be fast. We want many good pixels at ISO64 and an EF mount.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 27, 2014)

slclick said:


> Are we now liking DXO?


Good question 

My answer:
Nope! Not me!
I still give a d!§$ s%&? on thier scores. They should focus on programming and selling their sw.
There are better "experts", "reviewers" and "specialized" magazines out there.


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 27, 2014)

G7 X seems to be a good move concept-wise but I too observed the not so good corner quality in ONE site, it was d p re view if I remember it correctly. We have to wait for more well made comparisons.

For me the G7 isn't interesting - I am very satisfied with the EOS M and the EF 40mm lens via Canon adaptor. It is compact, low weight and delivers great IQ. It's also a movie capable (+ Magic Lantern features) backup camera for my 40D + fits snugly in a lens compartment.



heptagon said:


> Canon, do you hear us? We want a 50MP high DR Sony sensor in a 6DII body for 2500$. It doesn't need many focus points, it doesn't need the best low light performance, it doesn't need to be fast. We want many good pixels at ISO64 and an EF mount.



Me too! But I would accept a Canon sensor too if it has real 13 bit DR or more ...


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 27, 2014)

heptagon said:


> Canon, do you hear us? We want a 50MP high DR Sony sensor in a 6DII body for 2500$. It doesn't need many focus points, it doesn't need the best low light performance, it doesn't need to be fast. We want many good pixels at ISO64 and an EF mount.



I don't.

What do you need 50mp for in a cheap camera?


----------



## bosshog7_2000 (Oct 27, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> heptagon said:
> 
> 
> > Canon, do you hear us? We want a 50MP high DR Sony sensor in a 6DII body for 2500$. It doesn't need many focus points, it doesn't need the best low light performance, it doesn't need to be fast. We want many good pixels at ISO64 and an EF mount.
> ...



So $2500 is a cheap camera??? Anyway, I know exactly what he is looking for...a 2014 version of the 5D2 but with 50Mp for landscape work.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 27, 2014)

bosshog7_2000 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > heptagon said:
> ...



The 5D MkII was replaced by the 5D MkIII, and it was a massive upgrade in every respect that the MkII got criticized. Indeed it is probably the best general purpose camera made so far.

How do you think your "landscape work" will benefit from a 50MP 135 format sensor? How does the D810 not fill your needs? Why do you think a 50MP 135 format will touch the IQ in big prints of the 645z medium format 50MP sensor? How does stitching let you down currently?

I know there are a very few photographers out there that will get the best out of a 50MP 135 format sensor, but most of us are kidding ourselves if we think we need it.

When people like Jimmy McIntyre can shoot images like this on a daily basis with a D800 and 60D, and I'll bet you can't tell which is from which without big prints in front of you, I think the 'need' for 50mp is just hype for 99.999% of people.

But I'd love you to prove me wrong..........


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 27, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> How do you think your "landscape work" will benefit from a 50MP 135 format sensor? How does the D810 not fill your needs? Why do you think a 50MP 135 format will touch the IQ in big prints of the 645z medium format 50MP sensor? How does stitching let you down currently?
> 
> I know there are a very few photographers out there that will get the best out of a 50MP 135 format sensor, but most of us are kidding ourselves if we think we need it.


+ 1000 on this.

BTW how did we get there in a thread about a compact p&s.
Does anybody want/need a 50 mp 1" p&s?
Me not!


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Oct 27, 2014)

slclick said:


> Are we now liking DXO?



Nope - still couldn't give a toss what they think...


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 27, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> bosshog7_2000 said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



IMO 50 MPix have the advantage to dig into an image, e.g. landscape, macro, "townscape" to explore details - one photo for everything. On the other hand I see a strong advantage for the binning of 4 sensor pixels into one RGB image pixel with full color information ...

And this is also true for smaller sensors with better light.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 27, 2014)

I'll give it another try:

HELLO GUYS!

This is a thread about the PowerShot G7 X.
Not even 2 pages and you're only talking about a 50 MP FF???

That's really hijacking. Cool!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 27, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> This is a thread about the PowerShot G7 X.
> Not even 2 pages and you're only talking about a 50 MP FF???



Not _just_ 50 MP...



heptagon said:


> We want a 50MP *high DR* Sony sensor in a 6DII body for 2500$.



:


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 27, 2014)

mb66energy said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > The 5D MkII was replaced by the 5D MkIII, and it was a massive upgrade in every respect that the MkII got criticized. Indeed it is probably the best general purpose camera made so far.
> ...



So your 'need' for 50MP is so you don't have to carry a long enough lens for the job (just get a current crop camera to do that, they give you an effective 45MP sensor already), and, to down sample to 12MP to get a colour bit depth no device can replicate or print and the human eye can't discern.

Forgive me if I am not impressed with your arguments. 

I'm with Maximilian here, you'd have been better off not hijacking the thread.


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 27, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



No Need to impress someone. 

I just like to view images in the above mentioned manner. You haven't understood my point.

Pixel binning for images with red LEDs to avoid artifacts.

No need to call answers of your questions hijacking ...


----------



## 3kramd5 (Oct 28, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> That's really hijacking. Cool!



Nothing has been hijacked. This thread doesn't even exist!



Canon Rumors said:


> There are two sites I will never link again, and one of them is DXO.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 28, 2014)

slclick said:


> Are we now liking DXO?


 
No.

They still do not test the camera. Virtually all the other testers remark on the frustrating slow focus of the G7X. If your going to rate a product, it needs to be fully tested. Otherwise, its just giving a rating to some secret blend of features which does not mean the camera will actually take photos in the way you expect. 

If it takes 2 seconds before the shutter opens to capture a shot, and you want to take photos of your kids running around, do not go to DXO to find what will work. Their rating number is worthless.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 28, 2014)

Woody said:


> While DXOMark scores are still considered as rubbish, the base ISO DR data for G7X is interesting. 12.7 eV is wider than that in all of Canon sensors, including their top end 1DX.
> 
> Hmmm....



It's not the plot data that some call rubbish, it's the overall and totals scores. The plot data and stuff like 12.7eV is generally pretty good and better than you'll find on any other major site.

And yeah, interesting that Canon's newest P&S beats every DSLR from 1 series high end to landscapes 6D for lowest ISO DR. Then again it does use a Sony sensor.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 28, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > This is a thread about the PowerShot G7 X.
> ...


*sigh* so true.
BTW: how did this hyperlink get into my post? ??? New way of advertising in CR. ???
I tried to erase it in my OP... :-\


----------



## bosshog7_2000 (Oct 28, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> bosshog7_2000 said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Actually a D800 would be great...except that I own Canon glass so not really an option. As for the 50mp, it was a bit tongue in cheek....what I want is a D810 grade of sensor in a 5D body. Also, I'm not an idiot...well aware that the 5D3 is an upgrade to the 5D2, at least from a AF and handling perspective. The image quality is NOT a huge upgrade which is what the OP was referring to.

I laugh at you armchair experts that think you know what others need or do not need from a camera. If you are happy with 22mp then good for you...fact is many of us are NOT. Also, it's not just the increased resolution, I also want better dynamic range. 

I remember when I first bought my 5D2 all the Nikon guys were saying that 12mp from a D700 'was all anyone needs'. In fact there are still some who say that. That said, obviously Nikon felt differently and obviously so do many Canon photogs who got tired of waiting for a higher MP Canon body and jumped to Nikon.

Last I will say on this is that for 75% of what I do, the 16mp from myt XPro is plenty...but when I do landscape work I want as much resolution as I can get...and my 5D2 is long in the tooth and for landscape purposes the 5D3 is not worth buying if you already own a 5D2.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 3, 2014)

bosshog7_2000 said:


> Actually a D800 would be great...except that I own Canon glass so not really an option. As for the 50mp, it was a bit tongue in cheek....what I want is a D810 grade of sensor in a 5D body. Also, I'm not an idiot...well aware that the 5D3 is an upgrade to the 5D2, at least from a AF and handling perspective. The image quality is NOT a huge upgrade which is what the OP was referring to.
> 
> I laugh at you armchair experts that think you know what others need or do not need from a camera. If you are happy with 22mp then good for you...fact is many of us are NOT. Also, it's not just the increased resolution, I also want better dynamic range.
> 
> ...



The glass, unless you are into the unique stuff like the 17TS-E and 65MP-E, is no excuse, you can get comparable Nikon glass for generally less money than the Canon equivalent, you could sell you lenses and buy the same Nikon ones and make money. I am always surprised at the comparative bargain secondhand 14-24 f2.8's are.

I was not saying you didn't 'need' 50MP, I asked what you thought you needed them for, there is a substantial, though subtle, difference. But like most people who claim things like crop camera reach advantages, often your stated 'need' doesn't actually gel with reality and realising the potential of the advancements you demand is not practical, and often not even possible.

Your point about Nikon's 12MP is true, but there must become a point at which an optimum MP level is reached. Obviously 12MP for the 135 format wasn't it for most people, however I'd suggest few ever utelise the full potential of the 24MP commonly available now, to demand 50MP (even if you then change that to tongue in cheek) demands a lot of the photographer, their technique, and the rest of the system, it is also impossible to actually see all those pixels in anything less than a 30" print @ 300dpi.


----------

